# Happy Birthday klbzdad!



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The big 4-0!

Hope it was a great day fer ya!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Man! I think I remember the 40's, was probably in the best shape of my life during those years! Hahaha...
Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Mucho Gracias! It was great! New Camp Chef stove, friends and family, a custom cake, and a scar on the noggin courtesy of the 300 Win Mag. Couldn't have been better.....cept I could have done without the scope making out with my forehead!


----------

